# Westminster TV excites our Havs



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe this could've gone in the Funny Hav Photos thread, but wondering if others of your dogs get excited too by dog shows. We're all on the sofa together - wife, me, Minka, Tully - and all of sudden Tully gets a good view of a dog being led and leaps off the couch to get a closer look, as you see. Standing for long time up with his head as close to screen as can get. Minka stayed on the sofa until finally she joined him too, as you see. This was first night's coverage, working dogs, so I wonder if they'd react more to seeing other Havs?!

Okay, I'm sure everyone's dogs get excited by animal sounds etc. sometimes on tv (doorbells get ours too). But have your dogs been so excited by dog shows? Someone else get a photo to share here?

Also, hello again everyone. If anyone wondered where I'd been for a while, I put posts in the "Men..." thread at this link:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=100204&postcount=193


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

That is just too funny  and cute!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome back Jim. Those pictures are too cute.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome home and back to the forum. Loved all the pictures including Thailand.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lucky that you have a tall tv stand so you still get to watch! Dora loves tv too!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Really cute pictures! Maddie loves to watch doggie shows too!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lizzie and Benji start barking like crazy to get to their buddies in TV! They try to get to the back of the TV to reach for the furbabies. :biggrin1: Benji ,however, enjoyed watching the Hav video at westminster sitting in my lap this evening.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

McKenna does exactly the same thing! It's so cute. Somewhere I have a photo of it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jim,

Those photos are absolutely adorable.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Jim, I love those!!!! How cute


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Too cute, Jim! Mine don't pay much attention to the TV...unless they hear barking, then they look!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jim~ Here's a shot, from last summer, of Shadow watching her favorite TV show. :biggrin1: She was very interested in any kind of animal show and would often whine at the TV when she saw a dog.

Tori, on the other hand, isn't quite as intrigued w/the TV. She does stop occasionally and watch, though. My DH is a big fan of westerns and I've caught Tori checking out those horses more than once! ound:


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Leslie, good to see someone else add a tv-watching moment. And good to remember your Shadow! Looks like you had a good location, for dog's sake, for the ex-pen right in the tv room.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh - Little Shadow was watching TV - how adorable!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Jim. Glad to see you back. Nice to see your pups, too. They are so cute watching TV. I don't have pictures, but mine watched with me last night. When I went to bed, Kodi layed next to me with his head on my shoulder and watched the rest of the show with me. 

For some reason, Kodi has always loved Min Pins. As soon as he saw that dog on the TV, he ran up to it and just stared at it.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Those pictures are wonderful! I tried to get Nico and Desi to watch Westminster with us, but they thought those dogs were pretty boring compared to each other and their toys, and didn't watch at all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Jim,

I really got a big smile out of those photos!!

Leslie.. your photo of Shadow is very heart warming..:hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jim~ Shadow's favorite place to be was on the footrest of my chair. Tori just wants to be on the floor next to me. To each their own! Yes, when Shadow was here the ex-pen was in the middle of the room. We decided when Tori came to move it to a corner instead. 

Michele~ That's funny, Kodi has a favorite breed; Min Pins! ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jim, that is so funny that Minka and Tully were so interested in Westminster! Kubrick hasn't seen the show yet (it's on my DVR), but when I was watching the movie Best In Show once he started barking and growling at the dogs. It was hilarious.

He also likes to watch the Dog Whisperer, as you can see in the picture below.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

If my guys see other dogs or animals on TV they are transfixed to the tv. On occassion they will bark and the tv waiting for a response...so it seems. It's quite strange actually.

I remember watching a documentary on tv about a family in India that walks on four limbs. They never learned to walk on two legs. Every time they showed the people walking on all fours my guys just started barking at the tv. When they disappeared from the tv, all barking stopped. As soon as they came back, the barking started again. I haven't the foggiest idea what they were thinking.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So I finally got around to watching the Toy Group judging and got some pictures of Kubrick being very interested in it. In the second picture he turned around to look at me and whine because he wanted to play with the dogs!


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Lina, that's great. I'm glad if I motivated you to have your camera nearby. Btw, Tully and Minka only briefly got interested in the televised dogs -- it's not like they spent the evening entranced.

I can see Kubrick is bigger than Tully. Tully's 11 months now and about 10 lbs.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jim, yes he is bigger than Tully. Kubrick is 9 months and he was 12.5lbs last time I weighed him (a month and a half ago). He might be 13lbs now, but I don't think he's gained much weight in the last month or so.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina~ Kubrick is so cute! In the second pic he looks as if he's saying, "Mommy, can I go play?" ound:


----------

